# [FIRMWARE UPDATE] EOS 7D | Version 2.0.3



## macpro88 (Sep 13, 2012)

Saw this just now, didn't see a thread, so here ya go.

Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0.3 « Canon Rumors



> Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0.3
> Firmware version 2.0.3 incorporates the following fixes.
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera stops working when the auto power off setting takes effect.
> ...


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeez.. I think my firmware is like 1.25 for my 7d.. where do I go to DL the new firmware?


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> Jeez.. I think my firmware is like 1.25 for my 7d.. where do I go to DL the new firmware?



Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS 7D


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 13, 2012)

In that same area I do believe there is a place for the new manual as well as a .pdf file. Some things have changed in the menus. The 2.0 update was nice indeed. Haven't had issues so far as described.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 15, 2012)

All updated with no issue :-D :thumbup:

Anyway to sign up on an email list for updates like these?  I wonder if my rebel has the best firmware...


----------



## macpro88 (Sep 16, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> All updated with no issue :-D :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway to sign up on an email list for updates like these?  I wonder if my rebel has the best firmware...



Not sure about email updates...

but here is a list of most of the canon camera line up, find your rebel and there should be an area for software/firmware updates

Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Cameras


----------

